# First playtime



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

This was the first time we ever saw the dogs play. Looks like Magic can hold his own!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Awww...thats too cute. Reminds me of 2 of our cats. Sometimes they play rough and they yelp cause one bites the other one.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Great video....that was fun to watch. I liked when Magic came up and bit her back leg....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mb... add a few more and it will look like my house.....: great video.... did you use your camera or was it the thing Bruce got and were talking about? Mine allways grap the back leg to......


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Great video! Looks like my two - they go at it 24/7 it seems. It's such a blast to watch them play.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

It is SO much fun to watch! I'm so glad they do play so hard. With Magic's background and age we had no idea they would play like this and be so cute together. When he is done he tells her and that's it.

MM I took this group of clips on my camera. Most of it is taken through the window with a screen in it so it's not as clear as it should be. I'm going to check out some taken with the other video camera and let you know.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I just love how well they get along....

And I love the videos I get from my camera. They turn out really nice...


----------

